# B&W Challenge: Architecture at night



## gk fotografie (Nov 21, 2020)

Welcome!

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes. Every digital photographer and film photographer can participate in this weekly challenge with as many photos as desired. Feel free to enter the world of black & white photography! I'd like to thank @photoflyer for coming up with this theme.

_Look for statues, shopping centers, churches, bridges or traffic squares etc. that are lit up in the evening and night, get out your wide-angle lenses and your tripod, there must be also room for some strobist experiments, so plenty of options, I guess._

Have fun!


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 22, 2020)

Ok, I'll start things off.  I was going to shoot the Jefferson Memorial but instead of less scaffolding I found more - there is a lot of work being performed on the dome and roof.  So I walked the Tidal Basis to shoot other icons like the Washington Monument, WW II Memorial, MLK Memorial and the FDR but this is what really caught my eye.






World War II Visitors Center


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## photoflyer (Nov 26, 2020)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 200571


That has the look of a film negative.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 26, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> That has the look of a film negative.



Good eye, exactly, though not film
original


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)

Maybe tonight. Two issues, its rained every day and night this week.... 2nd, I'm in bed by 7:30 every night, because I work early am. It's raining now, again. Will see. I have a plan but weather permitting.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 27, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Maybe tonight. Two issues, its rained every day and night this week.... 2nd, I'm in bed by 7:30 every night, because I work early am. It's raining now, again. Will see. I have a plan but weather permitting.



I'm sure it's dark that early in the AM.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe tonight. Two issues, its rained every day and night this week.... 2nd, I'm in bed by 7:30 every night, because I work early am. It's raining now, again. Will see. I have a plan but weather permitting.
> ...


it was raining pretty good every day this week in the am. I brought my camera, tripod, and plastic bag but I ain't ruining my camera. Looking like I will be able to get it done tonight.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 27, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> it was raining pretty good every day this week in the am. I brought my camera, tripod, and plastic bag but I ain't ruining my camera. Looking like I will be able to get it done tonight.



Consider jacking the ISO way up and hand holding.  For black and white I find that the noise actually adds a bit of a film look to the image.  The shot I posted up top was hand held at at least 12800 or maybe even 25600.  Trouble is the new camera is very good at high ISO so I think I still did something in post to add a bit of grain.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > it was raining pretty good every day this week in the am. I brought my camera, tripod, and plastic bag but I ain't ruining my camera. Looking like I will be able to get it done tonight.
> ...



Dude, not getting camera wet.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 27, 2020)

@gk fotografie, my brother... love you bro, I went out for you. You are the man. You got me to reach for it my brother. My life didn't make this easy but man, this was a great feeling of accomplishment for me as my waking hours were a challenge for me. Thank you sir for making me get out of my norm to produce imagery. Some people have no idea at such a stupid thing as time can have as an impact on a creative spirit.


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> @gk fotografie, my brother... love you bro, I went out for you. You are the man. You got me to reach for it my brother. My life didn't make this easy but man, this was a great feeling of accomplishment for me as my waking hours were a challenge for me. Thank you sir for making me get out of my norm to produce imagery. Some people have no idea at such a stupid thing as time can have as an impact on a creative spirit.




I always appreciate your perseverance and it's great that this challenge has managed to get you out of your comfort zone.

 I really have to frame this post of yours.

Gerard


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 28, 2020)

jcdeboever said:


> Dude, not getting camera wet.



Ok dude, wasn't suggesting that you do so.  Looks likes you had a very good outing.  My Dad, probably attended a movie at that theater.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 28, 2020)

photoflyer said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Dude, not getting camera wet.
> ...



It's all good. Thanks.


----------



## willard3 (Nov 28, 2020)

La Parroquia






50169933951_8516128718_o - Copy by Willard Bridgham, on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 28, 2020)

The moon..best I can do ...no buildings here


----------

